# Tenacious D - The Pick of Destiny



## eleven59 (Nov 28, 2006)

Saw this movie on Friday, and loved it. Bought the album, love it. 

And the guest spots (and cameos in the movie) from Meatloaf and Dio are awesome. 

Lyrically hilarious, and musically a huge leap forward from the first album. 

And Dave Grohl plays the devil (in the movie, and contributes his vocals on the album). When I saw it, I swore for a few minutes it was Devin Townsend


----------



## Cancer (Nov 28, 2006)

I actually walked out of this movie on Thanksgiving Day, it thoroughly disgusted me. I think seeing Dio was the best part. Ended up seeing Casino Royale, much better movie.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

I really have no intentions of seeing it. I'm surprised Christine hasn't mentioned it. She loves them.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, I gotta see this. Check out this trailer, Jack Black being a fucking goof, but in such a cool way (to me, at any rate), and singing along to Bach and Beethoven. Fucking sweet. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T93mby5Iym0

NWS! The f-bomb is dropped frequently.


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2006)

Tenacious D always make me laugh. I love the lyrics for the last track on their CD.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah I just got the new CD, and it's quite good. the playing on it is actually pretty good, and the lyrics are hilarious. I really want to see the movie now.

That's a track on the CD, BTW.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 29, 2006)

My favourite tracks on the album are Beelzeboss (props to Dave Grohl for the demon vocals) and The Metal (props to Dave Grohl on the awesome drumming, this applies to the whole album).

Oh, and the album's even better after you've seen the movie.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm a big jack black fan... but that film looks cheeeeeesy. I'll watch it when it comes out on DVD, but I doublt I'll pay £6 to watch it


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 29, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I'm a big jack black fan... but that film looks cheeeeeesy. I'll watch it when it comes out on DVD, but I doublt I'll pay £6 to watch it



Cheesy is kinda the point. The whole thing's got rock opera moments in it, and (my personal favourite part) a hilarious mushroom trip involving sasquatch 

Not to mention killer performances by Ben Stiller and Tim Robbins.



Spoiler



"Now come over here, I'm going to fucking stab you!"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 29, 2006)

"because when you ..."

hahahha, that was pretty funny


----------



## includao (Nov 29, 2006)

The guy playing remembers me Malmsteen

the fat face


----------



## soadavid (Nov 30, 2006)

i liked the first album better, had actual songs on it.
although i do have to see the flick.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought the movie was hilarious. My girlfriend hates those kinds of movies, and she laughed all the way through it. The opening scene with the young JB was worth the price of the tickets in my opinion.


----------



## whatthe17 (Dec 7, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> My favourite tracks on the album are Beelzeboss (props to Dave Grohl for the demon vocals) and The Metal (props to Dave Grohl on the awesome drumming, this applies to the whole album).
> 
> Oh, and the album's even better after you've seen the movie.



Tenacious D was the musical guest on Saturday Night Live and played the Metal with someone dressed in a metal looking costume with large horns. He kept swatting away the SNL cast members dressed as grungers, punks, new wavers, etc,etc. CLASSIC!!!!!!!!


----------

